# CBE Control Panel



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've looked through the users manual for my Rapido 741F but can't find how to re-set my clock display to Winter time -any clues ?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Press and hold the top left button until the clock flashes, then use the buttons with the up/down arrows to set the time. Press top left to toggle between hours and minutes, then it will eventually stop flashing and return to normal mode.

The cbe website has (i think www.cbe.it) has user manuals to download. they are pretty good at replying to emails too.

David

ps PM me if you need more help.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Just did it ( we're on site at Cardiff Municipal) and great - done -Hadn't noticed these little arrows ( I did when I peered closer !). The CBE site looks good and will give me some more food for thought

Thanks

Harry


----------

